# SURREY | Belvedere | 30 fl | Pro



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Belvedere is a new condo development
by Square Nine Developments Inc
currently in preconstruction at 9677 King George Boulevard, Surrey. Sales for available units start from the mid $300,000's. Belvedere has a total of 275 units.

















https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/belvedere2
















https://squarenine.ca/projects/high-rise/belvedere/








https://belvedereliving.ca/


----------

